
Kyrgyzstan cannot find its constitution - peterkshultz
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/kyrgyzstan-constitution-lost-cannot-find-central-asia-a7373171.html
======
squozzer
Always make a backup. Probably wasn't written on legal pad in black ink
anyway.

